# My Third Batch



## NEASoapWorks (Nov 15, 2007)

Okay. This is just....soap. No fragrance and no colorant. I made it with herbal tea, and I modified my basic recipe and included castor oil and buttermilk powder.

I hand stirred this batch, in a cool basement, which is probably why it took so long to trace. It was the "moody" batch, of the three I've made so far. It didn't "set" completely, after my standard 12 hours. After 24 hours, it was still a little "sticky" on the sides. I cut it anyway, because I'm impatient. It passed the "zap" test. I can't find my pH strips... :roll: 

I can't cut worth a darn (_I sure wish a certain man, by the name of "Paul" would release his Econo cutter, so I can have a chance at cutting some straight soap bars_ :roll:   ). There's a crooked bar, off by itself to the right, and there's one missing — it was so crooked, I added it to my "scrap" stash.

Okay. I'm off to think up my next project!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks awesome, I like crooked bars, it is proof they handmade IMHO. You can get too pro (IMHO) & people may doubt  you actual made your items.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Nov 15, 2007)

*Yep!*



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> Looks awesome, I like crooked bars, it is proof they handmade IMHO. You can get too pro (IMHO) & people may doubt  you actual made your items.



You know what, Tabitha? I actually prefer a more "rustic" look to my bars, anyway. I don't know about "crooked", but I definately prefer a "less-than-perfect" look.

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

That is nice NEA, you are getting this down with no problem.. wow .. and I can remember your first post.. awww.. I think I am getting teary eyed


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Nov 18, 2007)

*First post?*



			
				smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> That is nice NEA, you are getting this down with no problem.. wow .. and *I can remember your first post*.. awww.. I think I am getting teary eyed



Thanks, Smell!
You speakin' of _here_, or at the "other place"?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL HERE! and I will always remember there!


----------



## Mandy (Nov 19, 2007)

They look great


----------

